

Local File Editor for Chrome using NPAPI. - captn3m0
https://github.com/captn3m0/sympathy

======
captn3m0
I've seen lots of opinions about such a project. Lots go against it, as in the
case of recent Chrome Terminal, while many have been asking for such a thing.

Is this good? Will you be interested if your browser becomes your editor and
terminal as well?

